# Weiss WBL250 Lathe - $1199 (fairfield / vacaville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 18, 2020)

Weiss WBL250 Lathe - tools - by dealer - sale
					

For sale is a Weiss WBL250 10" x 30" lathe. Normally sells for $2,374. Lathe has power feed on...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## BigWalt (Mar 6, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Weiss WBL250 Lathe - tools - by dealer - sale
> 
> 
> For sale is a Weiss WBL250 10" x 30" lathe. Normally sells for $2,374. Lathe has power feed on...
> ...


Well I was day late this items has been Sold!!!  Maybe next time I can score


----------

